# Soutra Aisle POI shameful behaviour.



## izwozral (Sep 16, 2020)

Stopped over at Soutra Aisle poi and found this fly tipping. 

Over 70 tyres 
Two suites 
Two settees 
Fridge freezer 
Bath
Mattress 

And much more. 

This is on the car park of an ancient monument of historical interest both religious and medical, near to Galashiels. Please Google Soutra Aisle to find out more. 

If any of our  Scottish members would care to write to the appropriate body about this appalling mess, they would be doing all a great service. 
We will write ourselves upon our return home.
Such a shame that something of such historical importance is treated so badly. 

Had it not been so late in the day we would have moved on. We only gained access by moving the suite, mattress and numerous tyres, most of which is hidden in the under growth which is actually part of the car park. 
Believe me, there is a lot more dumped than in the photographs. 


S


----------



## number14 (Sep 16, 2020)

Shocking I know, but I always report fly tipping to my local council via their website.  To be fair, they usually collect it within 10 days. I have even done same when outside my own area.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 16, 2020)

Always been a problem but seems much worse of late in many parts of the uk with local tips closed or only accepting certain types of waste.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 17, 2020)

number14 said:


> Shocking I know, but I always report fly tipping to my local council via their website.  To be fair, they usually collect it within 10 days. I have even done same when outside my own area.



Unfortunately the rubbish appears to have been there quite some time. Under all the grass and nettles that you see is actually hardstanding. I estimate 30 or so cars could park within the area once it was cleared.
The tyres are obviously from a tyre business, if found they should get a maximum fine and imprisonment IMHO.
Some body or other has taken the time and expense to erect many story boards around the monument and the grass is kept short, just a pity the same care isn't taken with the car park. The alternative is to park on the narrow road, effectively blocking it.
Perhaps the council will do s something once someone is killed?


----------



## Scotia (Sep 17, 2020)

I have logged the complaint did the pine needles not annoy you when sleeping on them last night? iI am only 15 mins doon the road you could have popped in for a pint! Sam


----------



## caledonia (Sep 17, 2020)

It could be a lovely place but has unfortunately always been a fly tipping  hotspot. If it’s not council property it’s down to the landowners to remove the rubbish. Someone dumped asbestos roof panels in a lay-by not far from me and it cost the landowner a lot to get it removed.


----------



## The laird (Sep 17, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Stopped over at Soutra Aisle poi and found this fly tipping.
> 
> Over 70 tyres
> Two suites
> ...


----------



## izwozral (Sep 17, 2020)

Scotia said:


> I have logged the complaint did the pine needles not annoy you when sleeping on them last night? iI am only 15 mins doon the road you could have popped in for a pint! Sam



Talk about after the horse has bolted. Humph. 
I could have brought you some nice sofa's for your snug.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 17, 2020)

runnach said:


> Izwozal, did you pass through Sheriffhall round a bout, the one with many traffic lights on the way around? If you did, five mins for a water fill and cassette dump, you fooked up there bud!!


Don't think so Terry, besides, we emptied our cassette in the car park


----------

